# Squirrel movement ??



## BeenHuntn (Dec 18, 2009)

could some of you squirrel pro's please explain the movement of squirrels?

i go deer huntn and squirrels are everywhere... i take the kids back to go shoot a squirrel and see deer...   

what conditions are good for squirrel movement? sunny or clouds? windy or still? hot or cold?

i cant figure out why some days they are everywhere and others... nowhere to be found.... thx.


----------



## burkehunter (Dec 18, 2009)

calm, cold, and sun or clouds don't matter.  The killer is wind because they don't move much when the trees are moving around.  I am no expert but thats been my experience.


----------



## shakey hunter (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm with Burkehunter the wind is a killer. I have not had much luck with the wind blowing more than 5-6 mph.


----------



## olchevy (Dec 19, 2009)

I was out today deer hunting in the low 30's pouring down rain and 10-15mph and the squirells were everywhere,I probably saw right at a hundred today no joke while I was out stalking for deer for about 4 hours. But everytime I go out to go squirell hunting I maybe see like 3-4....what gives


----------



## repoman34 (Dec 19, 2009)

around my place they seem to like the late afternoon (around 4:30-5:00) to bounce around and play in the trees. Other than that, don't really see em' much. But I get the same experience you've been having too. They seem to want to stay put up all day, then wait til you're huntin' for deer and come out to play. Drives me absolutely bonkers sometimes.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Dec 19, 2009)

*Your movement has more to do with it than you realize.*

If you think about it when you are deer hunting most of time you are very still. Most people when they small game hunt they are moving around a good bit. Wind has a major factor. Most days when it is not too cold they will den up. If it is around 45  with mild wind or light rain they will be out. They tend to move for about 30 min then not move then move again. 
Hunt them as if you were deer hunting, be very still and hide. You can kill a bunch with a 22 from one spot.
Good luck


----------



## BeenHuntn (Dec 19, 2009)

Lumpkin Hunter said:


> If you think about it when you are deer hunting most of time you are very still. Most people when they small game hunt they are moving around a good bit. Wind has a major factor. Most days when it is not too cold they will den up. If it is around 45  with mild wind or light rain they will be out. They tend to move for about 30 min then not move then move again.
> Hunt them as if you were deer hunting, be very still and hide. You can kill a bunch with a 22 from one spot.
> Good luck



i have realized that if i move around a lot... they quiet down. i got to squirrel woods last week at 4pm and they were running everywhere. i would guess from one spot i could see about 25 squirrles all around me... i took a few steps and got a shot on one.  after the shot. the woods got totally quiet. they disapeared. i couldn't believe that. took 20 minutes b4 any would come out again...  i was always under the impression that they always moved at first light and again at dark.... not so.  i went the other morning right at first light and there was none. i could stand in 1 spot and see 10 nests... but no squirrels and i got there when it was dark and didnt move at all til well after light... what i dont get is how do all of them know how to do the same thing at the same time...?


----------



## 027181 (Dec 19, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> i have realized that if i move around a lot... they quiet down. i got to squirrel woods last week at 4pm and they were running everywhere. i would guess from one spot i could see about 25 squirrles all around me... i took a few steps and got a shot on one.  after the shot. the woods got totally quiet. they disapeared. i couldn't believe that. took 20 minutes b4 any would come out again...  i was always under the impression that they always moved at first light and again at dark.... not so.  i went the other morning right at first light and there was none. i could stand in 1 spot and see 10 nests... but no squirrels and i got there when it was dark and didnt move at all til well after light... what i dont get is how do all of them know how to do the same thing at the same time...?



try .22 shorts


----------



## ccrider (Dec 19, 2009)

*Hmmmmm*

Isquirrel hunt 4 or 5 times a week . Ive took note of weather, moon,time of day,movement of other animals,what i ate for breakfast and on and on . But what i found that works best for me is a good cur dog .


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Dec 20, 2009)

Find a good spot and sit down for a while.  They will come out.  Then move and do it again.


----------



## stev (Dec 20, 2009)

Go to your area and sit ,Give the woods time to calm down they will be out before you know it .Try to hunt no windy situtation.Hardwoods with acorns are a good choice.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 20, 2009)

everytime i'am in a deer stand there everywhere


----------



## Luckybuck (Dec 20, 2009)

Agree with lumpkin hunter, go sit for awhile in one spot before moving.  Believe most that decide to squirrel hunt move to much.


----------



## 24point (Dec 21, 2009)

Calm and cold, they get out there and look for food when its cold. That's why you don't see them when you go back cause they're hid in  a tree gettin warm haha


----------



## ironman48 (Dec 21, 2009)

After 25 years of only hunting Mr. Bushytail, I've only seen two kinds of weather that keep him out of sight. Winds above 10-15mph, and heavy rain. He will come out in the cold, but usually after it warms up a bit he will be more active. He will come out in the rain, but not a driving rain. This time of year he will begin to "hole up" when he knows you are in the woods......Somewhere, someone said you get more squrriles "without" a dog. Don't believe thats true. Dogs have better hearing, and smell than humans. Hunted many years every different kind of way a person can huntem and have had much better success WITH a dog than without.
I can imagine how these guys look sniffing around the base of a tree trying to smell a squrrille.


----------



## R G (Dec 24, 2009)

Get a good dog and they will show you where the squirrels are laid up.


----------

